# Rollitup Or Any Mod.



## videoman40 (Jul 23, 2007)

Please check your PM's, I'd like to talk with one of you successfully in private. I've been trying and trying to communicate successfully with any mod, with absolutely no success. Please reply.
Peace


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 23, 2007)

I havent seen one for ages.


----------



## videoman40 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well pretty much each and every one has been here today, including rollitup.
I have yet to get one reply from private PM's, as this is a delicate matter, I feel it best to be handled that way.
Well I did get a response from one mod, but it was out of his realm of expertise.
Although, he did try to help.
Peace


----------



## mogie (Jul 23, 2007)

Is fdd working again?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 23, 2007)

mogie said:


> Is fdd working again?


I didn't think mods were allowed to work or have a life outside of RIU...lol


----------



## cali-high (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL

yep hes working again


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry, i'll quit tomorrow.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 23, 2007)

yay 

hes not working anymore JK JK LOL


----------



## mogie (Jul 23, 2007)

Did you get ahold of Video?


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

fdd just ignores pm's and even logs out a few minutes after receiving them to make it appear he didn't get it.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

damn thats dope....if thats true thats a great mod...hopefully its farcefull


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> damn thats dope....if thats true thats a great mod...hopefully its farcefull


unfortunately im serious. ive watched him do it twice tonight


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

well thats what you get for letting people vote for ish...we should like i always try an advocate....the fact that we as growers an adults can help each other without one person or another being cops


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well thats what you get for letting people vote for ish...we should like i always try an advocate....the fact that we as growers an adults can help each other without one person or another being cops


i dont have a problem with the guy but guess my question involved too much thinking and hurt his head.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well thats what you get for letting people vote for ish...we should like i always try an advocate....the fact that we as growers an adults can help each other without one person or another being cops


Thats all very well and good and like normal life a large percentage of people can handle operating between the barriers of good, however some people can not.

Moderators rarely get thanked for what they do, they are here to keep the site moving, who moves all the posts that were put in the wrong section, who is going to delete posts and pictures that are deemed offensive to some people. Believe me hang around here long enough and you'll want a mod's help. You can't hand out that power to everyone so people have to be selected.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

no that is not right...to much power leads these people to think they can boss motha fucka's around for no reason....who cares if threads are posted in the wrong section most people just hit the new post button to awnser threads an that brings up all new threads...


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Thats all very well and good and like normal life a large percentage of people can handle operating between the barriers of good, however some people can not.
> 
> Moderators rarely get thanked for what they do, they are here to keep the site moving, who moves all the posts that were put in the wrong section, who is going to delete posts and pictures that are deemed offensive to some people. Believe me hang around here long enough and you'll want a mod's help. You can't hand out that power to everyone so people have to be selected.


i find it hard to thank those that volunteer and do nothing for me


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> no that is not right...to much power leads these people to think they can boss motha fucka's around for no reason....who cares if threads are posted in the wrong section most people just hit the new post button to awnser threads an that brings up all new threads...


i agree and have a few ppl in mind


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

well youra smart man hempie...


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well youra smart man hempie...


sometimes but when i find myself talking to walls i often doubt myself. i uh asked garden knowm so lets see if hes able to reply


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

do you have a growing question mabee i can help its what where hear for..


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> do you have a growing question mabee i can help its what where hear for..


in my gallery is a pic named betsy at 4 wks. you can see all the yellowing in the leafs. me and another thought it was an N def but now im starting to think its root bind and i need ideas on what to do


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

thats some nice plant..what size container is it in...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 24, 2007)

The mods are not here to help answer your questions they are here to move the site along smoothly... Video I am looking into it for you.

Thread Closed....


----------

